# bloody show?



## RiverPines (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a first timer, pygmy, 1 year. She is uddering up nicely. She is bulging at her vulva.
Her ligaments are not gone yet, a tad soft.
She has a light bloody show, kinda reminds me of when I had my children.

Time line of possibility?
Do I need to watch her like a hawk cause the kidding area isnt done and I am working on it. If she went too soon, I would have to temporarily use our inhouse pet room for her.

We wanted spring kids, but our little escape artist buck I guess changed that this last summer. I was hoping he didnt get anyone. Guess he did. I wont be surprised now to find other does popping sooner than we hoped. 

It may be lousy timing, but heck I am so happy!!!!!!

Now we have to make changes and get ready for our plans to be the goaties plans. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a way to post pics? I would say that she isn't too far off. Do you know the date of when the buck got loose??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She may have at minimum 2 weeks yet , max would be a month. I have a nigi due in January that is all puffed in the rear but no sign of an udder yet. I would definately keep checking for changes in her ligaments as sometimes the first timers won't show much in the udder right before they drop. As far as the "show" goes, my girls usually have a "yucky" tail about a week or 2 before they deliver, just watch for it to become more abundant as well as the ligaments disappearing, she'll let you know when she's ready. Good luck and I am hoping for a safe delivery for your baby.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it blood red or more of an amber color?? And how much of it is there, and how long has it been going on. 
Either way watch her close. She is getting ready to do something.


----------



## RiverPines (Nov 9, 2007)

I am getting a pic uploaded now.
Be right back.


----------



## RiverPines (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont know how long. I just noticed it today. I know she started getting poofed out about a week or so ago. When she stands sideways you can see her pooch sticking out.

Heck its changed since this morning. She is sagging down more. It was rounder and poofy and now its poofy and hanging more down.

There was more reddidsh this morning and now more amber is coming.

Her kid is kicking up a storm under her belly right in front of her udder.
I can feel hooves!!!


----------



## RiverPines (Nov 9, 2007)

liz said:


> She may have at minimum 2 weeks yet , max would be a month. I have a nigi due in January that is all puffed in the rear but no sign of an udder yet. I would definately keep checking for changes in her ligaments as sometimes the first timers won't show much in the udder right before they drop. As far as the "show" goes, my girls usually have a "yucky" tail about a week or 2 before they deliver, just watch for it to become more abundant as well as the ligaments disappearing, she'll let you know when she's ready. Good luck and I am hoping for a safe delivery for your baby.


Thats the part that surprised me, an udder. I thought I wouldnt find any udder till b-day.
She has an udder, a nice one too. I was shocked.

I hope I have a few weeks.

Then everything will be ready and I can go over it all again and again and drive myself batty! LOL

Actual we are moving here getting ready now.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think you have a few weeks. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I f she has a "nice" udder, then I would be looking for her to kid in the next week!! First sign would be that nice udder filling up to the point of being really tight, her teats will be shiny looking and full, especially since this is her first time and you really haven't said a due date..the udder could be misleading, I would definately be keeping a close eye on her as she sounds as though it could happen within a week.

My pygmy doe's udder looked so big that her teats were pointing outward....kids didn't have to go under her ,they just stood along side to get the "faucet"lol!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i would start working faster on that kidding pen :wink: if she starts to lay down & get up alot & doing a lot of pawing then she is getting very close. the best way is the ligaments. if they are getting soft then i would check them 2 or three times a day. being a first freashner & not knowing the date she got bred i would keep a close eye on her from now till she has them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the question about when the buck got out is pertinant.

That will give you a better time frame.


----------



## RiverPines (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I'll be checking those ligaments closely. 

We have a temp area fixed up and are working on our permanent kidding pens.
My DH still needs to get the partitions put up in the permanent pens.
So, for right now, if need be, we have a temp set up.

I dont know when she was bred.

Our does ran on free pasture all summer and one buck is an escape artist. What he cant go over or through, he goes under. I wasnt able to keep him penned all summer. It was a constant battle with him.

This year he is headed for the cooking pot as I have several other bucks that stay in their pens with no probs. After one entire summer of the one little escape artist, I am done. I want to control breeding for spring kids. I have well mannered bucks so I'll stick with them.

My buck pens are full, 6 bucks. Only one is a prob. That one is history real soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Now the first thing that you need to remember. ALL GOATS ARE DIFFERENT. Now it sounds like she just lost her plug. That can happen up to a couple weeks before she kids. 
The question I have is how big is her utter? Again they are all different, and her being a first timer, her utter might not get really big until the day and even a few hours before she ikids. I have had frist timers not get a bag until after they deliver.
I would say you have a little time, but not a lot. 
Being she is a first timer and she is only a year old, that needs to be your biggest worry. You have to have a vet on hand that you can take her to if you need to. A year old pygmy is awful small to be having a baby. 
What is the father of this baby? I pray it is a Pygmy.


----------



## RiverPines (Nov 9, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Now the first thing that you need to remember. ALL GOATS ARE DIFFERENT. Now it sounds like she just lost her plug. That can happen up to a couple weeks before she kids.
> The question I have is how big is her utter? Again they are all different, and her being a first timer, her utter might not get really big until the day and even a few hours before she ikids. I have had frist timers not get a bag until after they deliver.
> I would say you have a little time, but not a lot.
> Being she is a first timer and she is only a year old, that needs to be your biggest worry. You have to have a vet on hand that you can take her to if you need to. A year old pygmy is awful small to be having a baby.
> What is the father of this baby? I pray it is a Pygmy.


Dad was a pygmy. Heck he is the smallest pygmy we have.

We dont have a vet that knows doodles about goats anywhere near us and that doesnt matter.
Our goats are food, not pets. I wont spend a fortune on some over priced vet for a future dinner.
Here, if a goat goes down and its hamburger.
Sorry but our animals are livestock to us and mighty tasty to boot, also, my family's only source of meat.
I wont buy the junk they sell in stores as meat.

Anyhow, I hope all goes well cause this girl is wanted for a breeder. 
We have two classes of critters, breeders and dinner.


----------

